# Internittent ping, daily call failed



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

One of my TiVos has failed to make its daily call over the network for a few days. I haven't been able to telnet to it.

This evening I took it apart and reseated the Cachecard.

Still failing to make calls, no TW, no Telnet.

I can ping it but only intermittently, with many, many failed ping packets.

Any suggestions for diagnostics i could try? I'm guessing the Cachecard may be packing up.


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

F:\Users\Stuart>ping 192.168.0.100

Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

F:\Users\Stuart>ping 192.168.0.100

Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

F:\Users\Stuart>ping 192.168.0.100

Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 - MISCOMPARE at offset 27 - time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
```


----------



## yungee (Dec 29, 2002)

My first thought ... is there any chance another device on your LAN has been given the same IP address and is possibly causing strange behaviour?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Good thought, but no. Everything is either manually set 9and nothing has changed) and the DHCP range is different.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Stuart, I can't remember you starting any requests for help previously, your usually a respondent.

I assume everything has been static and hence rules out disturbances to cabling and nothing on your network has been reconfigured recently either that be causing network disruption?

If I didn't know you any better I wouldn't start suggesting the novice suggestions as I know they are not necessary here but just trying to build up a picture


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I've moved the whole Tivo to another part of the building and its still dead; I took a different TiVo and plugged it in where the broken was was and it works fine. So it's definitely a problem with the TiVo. No network config changes.

I've taken it apart and reseated the card, with no effect. I'm thinking the cachecard has blown up. I have an old Turbonet somewhere in the attic, I'll have to dig that out and try that instead.

I swapped another TiVo in to record Sky, forgetting that it was my old code test rig and Guided Setup doesn't run on it because of a broken RF tuner. Which I remembered just after I'd started Guided Setup. So I'll have to re-image the disk to get that one back in working order.

Sigh. 

Some days you should just leave well alone!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Swapped some stuff about and got the TiVo working with a Turbonet card, so it looks like the cachecard has died. The swapping ended up witha different hard disk, so i suppose there is a chance it was ome kind of disk relalted thing, but i doubt it.
s
Now to put the cachecard on eBay for Pete to buy. It's power light comes on after all!


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Hmmm, I'm sure its happened before (perhaps) but I haven't personally had any cachecard fail in the field, in fact apart from the big switchover to the 2.2, I think I've only had 1 or 2 DOA's!


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

TCM2007 said:


> Now to put the cachecard on eBay for Pete to buy. It's power light comes on after all!


Oh and Pete, you cannot slate Stuart for that comment, thats was just a piece of comic genius


----------

